# Reliable hoodie brands for dtg printing (Ringspun cotton)



## ectc (Sep 13, 2021)

Does anyone know good brand of 100% ringspun cotton pullover hoodies good for dtg printing?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

American Apparel has a 100% cotton hoodie with a nice smooth surface. They are a touch light in weight for my tastes, but hard to beat for printing on. California Fleece -- Pullover #5495, Zip #5497

Else, a lot of companies make at least one model that has a 100% cotton face and anywhere from 90 to 80% cotton overall, including Hanes (Ultimate Cotton F170) and International Trading Company.

Of course, these days nothing is reliable in terms of supply. Get some samples to play with and see what you like.


----------



## FJG (Aug 11, 2011)

The Bella + Canvas 3719 has certain colors that have a 100% Airlume combed,ring-spun cotton face for DTG printing.


----------



## ectc (Sep 13, 2021)

NoXid said:


> American Apparel has a 100% cotton hoodie with a nice smooth surface. They are a touch light in weight for my tastes, but hard to beat for printing on. California Fleece -- Pullover #5495, Zip #5497
> 
> Else, a lot of companies make at least one model that has a 100% cotton face and anywhere from 90 to 80% cotton overall, including Hanes (Ultimate Cotton F170) and International Trading Company.
> 
> Of course, these days nothing is reliable in terms of supply. Get some samples to play with and see what you like.


Thank you so much for your response. I will look into those.


----------



## ectc (Sep 13, 2021)

FJG said:


> The Bella + Canvas 3719 has certain colors that have a 100% Airlume combed,ring-spun cotton face for DTG printing.


Thanks you I will check it out.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

LA Apparel is the same manufacturer as what American Apparel was. I would look there rather than at AA. When we did DTG they had the best garments for DTG printing. 









Los Angeles Apparel


Los Angeles Apparel is a basics apparel manufacturer and distributor founded by Dov Charney, a long-standing leader in American garment manufacturing.




losangelesapparel.net


----------



## LioraHbrunkow (7 mo ago)

It will help if you show us what you will print on them. Honestly, I don't have much intel to help you with this matter, but what I know surely is that charli xcx merchandise has great fabric. I find their hoodies cozy, and it would be great if you reached them and convinced them to get you in touch with the supplier. Hence you could produce hoodies by yourself and print whatever you want on quality fabric. Please keep us updated about your decisions. I'm looking forward to seeing your results! Cheers.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

LioraHbrunkow said:


> It will help if you show us what you will print on them.


you are a year late to the party, and hopefully the op is not still waiting to fire up the dtg printer

but, since you seem to know what you are talking about, 
how would different designs affect the outcome of dtg printing on ringspun cotton hoodies?


----------

